# Handel's Messiah On DVD?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There seem to be some out there but I am not sure if they are any good. Any recommendations? I want the complete work and no countertenors. I saw one that looked pretty good conducted by Hogwood:

www.amazon.com/Handel-Messiah-Watkinson-Christopher-Westminster/dp/B000ARXF5K/

I would probably buy it but when I looked at the back of the case, it says Language: Italian.

What? Messiah sung in Italian. No thanks! Can that be a mistake? It has great ratings but how if in Italian?

Also is 136 minutes but I thought Messiah was closer to 2.5 hours (150 minutes)?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> There seem to be some out there but I am not sure if they are any good. Any recommendations? I want the complete work and no countertenors. I saw one that looked pretty good conducted by Hogwood:
> 
> www.amazon.com/Handel-Messiah-Watkinson-Christopher-Westminster/dp/B000ARXF5K/
> 
> ...


I have this one, can't remember the last time watching it, it's not bad, just hearing it is enough I guess.
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7927299--handel-messiah


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> I have this one, can't remember the last time watching it, it's not bad, just hearing it is enough I guess.
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7927299--handel-messiah


Ah yes, but discovered there is a countertenor. There are some on You Tube. Maybe I should just watch there.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

With the help of this handy website, http://messiah-guide.com/index.html, which reviews both CDs and DVDs of Messiah, I settled on this one.


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

Be careful -- Cleobury recorded that piece twice (both times on DVD as well as CD). According to that site, it's Cleobury's _first_ recording, not the one you posted, that is vastly superior.

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Messi...el+messiah+cleobury+dvd&qid=1608975859&sr=8-1


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

regnaDkciN said:


> Be careful -- Cleobury recorded that piece twice (both times on DVD as well as CD). According to that site, it's Cleobury's _first_ recording, not the one you posted, that is vastly superior.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Messi...el+messiah+cleobury+dvd&qid=1608975859&sr=8-1


But watching clips of both, my preference was for the second recording.

EDIT: Interestingly the Messiah-Guide says of the later Cleobury,


> ...this is perhaps the best filmed Messiah available, and, unlike other videos, is complete, with the concert spread out onto two lengthy DVDs.


It gets 9/10 and the earlier one 10/10. Both near the top.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not on DVD but this is an awesome performance!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought another Messiah DVD.

SOPRANO: JUDITH NELSON
MEZZO-SOPRANO: EMMA KIRKBY
CONTRALTO: CAROLYN WATKINSON
TENOR: PAUL ELLIOTT
BASS: DAVID THOMAS


----------

